# SECCG Auburn vs UGA.



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

I was really nervous before the 1st meeting, but I'm feeling better about this one.  Kerryon Johnson was not able to move his arm much at all yesterday so it is questionable if he can go.  UGA is missing a big piece, imo, in Payne the fullback.  I'm hoping Chaney uses Nauta as a FB/H back and finds a way to get him the football.  I hope Fromm doesn't try to force throws to Wims as Auburn will be on him tight this game.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!  Hopefully we utilize the TE'S thus game!!!!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

Dawgs need to bring their A game. No unnecessary penalties. I predict that whoever loses this game will have beaten themselves with penalties. Stick to fundamentals in tackling...we should be fine.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!  Hopefully we utilize the TE'S thus game!!!!!!



Nauta was a top target last year and made a ton on plays.  He has enough power to drag LB's and enough speed to break away from them.  Same for Woerner.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

I bet Kerryon Johnson is on enough painkillers to kill an elephant.  I hope UGA hits that shoulder early and often.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs just chop wood and find a way to win!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2017)

Dawgs going down.  AGAIN.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2017)

Slayer let's make a bet


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2017)

Good luck Dawg fans. Be nice to see yall make a playoff.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

This is our chance, boys. How bad do we want it? Hoping to see a jacked up and highly motivated Georgia team playing today. Not only are we playing for a playoff spot, but we want revenge on the team that gave us our only blemish this year. Auburn is tough, but I am expecting to see a much better Georgia team out there this time.

Here's to an injury free game, my Tiger bros! 







Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT AUBURN!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good luck Dawg fans. Be nice to see yall make a playoff.



Thanks, bro!

And congrats on the blowout win FSU had today!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

I hear that place has awful acoustic absorption. The noise might be a factor for both sides.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

Kickoff
Go
Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Good start. Go Dawgs!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 2, 2017)

georgia having trouble playing by the rules so far


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Thanks, bro!
> 
> And congrats on the blowout win FSU had today!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

UGA's D- line is getting whipped again.  Refs miss an obvious hold.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Refs totally missed the holding call on Auburn.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 2, 2017)

Dawgs need the turn the speed knob a click or two up.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Good lord I could play o line with the way they let these guys hold!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

well Auburn just went through UGA like they weren't there.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm not a real skool ball fan or a Dawg fan either.

BUT I AM TODAY!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hopper (Dec 2, 2017)

We about to see wat this game in gonna be about


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Now we need to go down there and answer with a TD of our own.

Dawgs 0

Auburn 7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

The D better pick up the tempo. This ain’t the way to beat the Barn.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Penalties keeping Auburn drives going again. Looks like nothing was learned from the last game.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Chubb was one block away.  Maybe UGA can score with them.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

UGA is lost on their 2nd play and had to burn a timeout.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Timeout already. Come on guys get your heads in the game!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is lost on their 2nd play and had to burn a timeout.



Inexcusable!  

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

We're better running the ball when it's tossed to us, than handing it off. I've been saying this all year!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Fumble


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 2, 2017)

Da barn is FFFFFFast!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

We’re looking bad...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Going to be a long game..... Auburn D is nasty!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Alright, boys! Let's play some D!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

This is already ugly.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

We’ve gotta score on this drive.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

Why was he down if nobody touched him?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> This is already ugly.



The D looked better that drive


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

Oh yea. Go dawgs


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Still trying between the tackles. Absolutely nothing learned from the first game just like I said earlier.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

Why was he down if nobody touched him?
On the punt return.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Why was he down if nobody touched him?
> On the punt return.



Really? you must not watch much college football


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Why was he down if nobody touched him?
> On the punt return.



College is different than the pros. If a knee or arm touches the ground, he is down. Nobody has to touch him.

And good on our coaches to make them burn a TO!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Our D is gonna get burnt out just like last time because we cannot sustain a drive.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

We’re lucky it’s only 7 zip.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

Wow. UCF won. They're undefeated. I wonder how they'd do against one of the top 6-8 teams in the poll


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Really? you must not watch much college football



duh.. Sherlock. 

I already said that. http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11003245&postcount=22

I prefer to watch MEN play.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Roughing the passer? How much did Gus pay the zebras?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Roughing the passer? How much did Gus pay the zebras?



It was the extra stuff that got him.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

These calls!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

That was a horrible call on roughing the passer.  I guess it was determined that Auburn must win this game before it started.


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 2, 2017)

UGA going after KJ’s shoulder, figures.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs hold them right here!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> UGA going after KJ’s shoulder, figures.



Duh


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> It was the extra stuff that got him.



What extra stuff? The qb was in possession of the ball when he hit him.


----------



## HermanMerman (Dec 2, 2017)

Roughing the passer because you fell on the qb with all of your  body weight?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Why was he down if nobody touched him?



Knees touched


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> UGA going after KJ’s shoulder, figures.



Please don’t tell us y’all aren’t trying to do the same thing.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

This is ugly.  UGA's d-line is getting manhandled.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Fumble, UGA ball!!!


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Please don’t tell us y’all aren’t trying to do the same thing.



Absolutely not


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Good strip!!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Dec 2, 2017)

Normally yelling Roll Tide in this game..... buy I’m saying today Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Chubb is running hard.  Keep dragging them.  Chaney has to go play action after that.   same thing .over and over by Chaney


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

When the line gives him time Fromm makes the throws.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Wow Hardman hits a seam.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

HermanMerman said:


> Roughing the passer because you fell on the qb with all of your  body weight?



And then bounced on him. Aka:the extra stuff. They're going to protect the QB


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

Cheaters faking an injury...


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Need to hit some more passes and open up the running game.

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Come on Dawgs get 7 here.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Shut up Danielson.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 2, 2017)

garbage make up call there


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Bout time.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Nauta sighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  TD Dawgs.  Momentum back.


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

The barn...masters at holding.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Wow Hardman hits a seam.



That was a decision by a freshman QB. It was supposed to be a run play. Known as the read option. This kid is going to be really good


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

TD, DAWGS!

All tied up.

DAWGS 7

Tigers 7

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

We need to come out and hurt somebody on D now!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Boom!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs! No more mistakes!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

I stayed out of the woods today to watch my Dawgs! Hoping I made the right decision! 

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Shut up Danielson.



The radio broadcast is a half hour behind the tv.


----------



## antharper (Dec 2, 2017)

Great game so far , Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Dawgs defenders are teeing off now.  Keep smashing them in the mouth


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

3 and out, way to hunker down Dawgs!!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

Three more turn-overs MIGHT give them a chance.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> The radio broadcast is a half hour behind the tv.



No, the radio broadcast is usually ahead of the TV several plays. At least hat's always been the deal for me. 

Good stop, Dawgs! 

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

What a run by Michel and good decision by Fromm.


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

Run this scum over Dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Toss sweep here!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

TD Dawgs!!!!! Shut up you piece of trash Danielson.  Horrible call on the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

The refs are cheating! Bunch of bull crap if I have ever seen! BULL CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!! $#%#&@@)$$__

BULL CRAP!!!!!!!!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

We will win in spite of the refs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> We will win in spite of the refs



The refs are out of control..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

DAWGS 10

Auburn 7

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

If that was a pick I’m a rocket surgeon.


----------



## antharper (Dec 2, 2017)

Dawgs are playing like they want it !


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

Dawgs = Trump

Officals = Mainstream Media

Pulling the nonsense out of thin air


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

These refs need to be fined, then fired.  .


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> These refs need to be fined, then fired.  .



Auburn buys off a lot..why not some refs?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Dawgs = Trump
> 
> Officals = Mainstream Media
> 
> Pulling the nonsense out of thin air



Told ya


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

Wait for it...


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 2, 2017)

golly dawgs makin it easy for refs with obvious penalties


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Told ya



He clearly grabbed his facemask man.  Ga has always played dirty


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

This ref is talking like he is drunk or drugged.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Baker=idiot


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

Boom


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Roquan!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs.  Lucky the ref didn't call him for hitting the QB too hard.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He clearly grabbed his facemask man.  Ga has always played dirty



I made that post BEFORE the facemask call, it was about the sideline warning...please leave if you're here just to troll


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

UGA 10-Auburn and the refs 7.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Take a knee? Playing not to lose instead of taking the 49 seconds to try and hit a few deep passes!! Play to win daggumit!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Dawgs should have tried to at least get into field goal range with 50+ seconds on the clock. I just don't agree with taking a knee. Try to score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Can the Dawgs put it together in the second half?


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He clearly grabbed his facemask man.  Ga has always played dirty



At least we are playing today...10RC...let it burn..lol!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs should have tried to at least get into field goal range with 50+ seconds on the clock. I just don't agree with taking a knee. Try to score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's...
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Yep


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Can the Dawgs put it together in the second half?



I hope so, man.  This would make a rough few years for me a little bit better.  Please, please Dawgs keep chopping away and win this.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

See what I was talking about in post #12...with that half-time gig? The audio and acoustics of Mercedes Benz stadium is horrible. I can only imagine what Monster Jam will sound like in there. Definitely won't be seeing any concerts there.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs should have tried to at least get into field goal range with 50+ seconds on the clock. I just don't agree with taking a knee. Try to score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's...
> 
> GO DAWGS!



You seem to have forgot that Auburn has a golden horseshoe stuck where the sun don't shine.  I'll take the safe play since UGA gets the ball to start the 2nd half.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> See what I was talking about in post #12...with that half-time gig? The audio and acoustics of Mercedes Benz stadium is horrible. I can only imagine what Monster Jam will sound like in there. Definitely won't be seeing any concerts there.



Agreed, lots of echoes and feedback into the mics.


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 2, 2017)

Blah blah blah blah refs blah blah blah


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

Halftime 
Go
Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> Blah blah blah blah refs blah blah blah



Loling Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> You seem to have forgot that Auburn has a golden horseshoe stuck where the sun don't shine.  I'll take the safe play since UGA gets the ball to start the 2nd half.



I prefer to go at it and leave it all on the field. Play to win, not to lose. Get after it! Auburn is sho 'nuff lucky, though. Hopefully they'll have no more luck in this game. 

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I prefer to go at it and leave it all on the field. Play to win, not to lose. Get after it! Auburn is sho 'nuff lucky, though. Hopefully they'll have no more luck in this game.
> 
> Let's...
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I agree. Playing it safe will not win Championships.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> I agree. Playing it safe will not win Championships.



Spurrier would try with 3 seconds on the clock, and we know how great of a coach he was. And when he was beating other teams badly, he wouldn't take any pity on them. I like that Kill or be killed attitude. 

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Let's Go Dawgs finish them!!!


----------



## K80 (Dec 2, 2017)

Agreed,  play to win!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2017)

What happens if Georgia and Ohio State both win?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 2, 2017)

Bull Dawgs


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 2, 2017)

We're in................Ohio who?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

bullgator said:


> What happens if Georgia and Ohio State both win?



Snook and I both will be doing cartwheels outside in the streets!  You never know what the playoff committee will do, but I think if Ohio State beats Wisky, and Georgia beats Auburn, this may open the door for Bama to get in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Here we go!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I hope so, man.  This would make a rough few years for me a little bit better.  Please, please Dawgs keep chopping away and win this.



The dawgs have been better than most thought. Be proud. Kirby has 'em in a good place


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Why do the razzle dazzle when regular runs are working?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

It was closer than the refs marked it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

I would have went for that too! 

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Let's go D!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> It was closer than the refs marked it.



Yep...that SHOULD have required measurement by the chain gang


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Should’ve went for it.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Lorenzo Carter just got tackled!!!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

Dawgs just lost


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

They just ripped Carters jersey off.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

These ref’s are horrible!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

These worthless announcers didn't even mention the obvious hold but they notice everything against UGA.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

I think some of our d backs are gay.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Blocked FG, take that refs!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Good block!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Good job.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Blocked! No free points this time!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Good block!!



I'm surprised the refs didn't make up something on UGA.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Let’s go O!! Get something going.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Heck yeah, baby! Good block, Dawgs!  

Now lets go get us some more points on this drive!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Blocked FG, take that refs!!!



Just thought i'd point out that they actually called ineligible receiver against the Aubies. Something they've gotten away with most of the year along with linemen downfield.
Go dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> These worthless announcers didn't even mention the obvious hold but they notice everything against UGA.



I muted the tv. I can only handle so much


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

What a load of crap!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Worthless junk refs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2017)

bad call.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

That was a legal block.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Gotta hold on to those.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

That should have been offsetting because the Auburn player kept playing without a helmet.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

Flag gonna get us


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Has Hardman left the stadium?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

Penalties, deserved or not are going to stop the dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Let's play some Junkyard D right here, Dawgs!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2017)

So was ripping the helmet off the auburn player a bad call too?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2017)

Dawgs are getting shafted by these refs. Some penalties warranted but come on.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2017)

if the dawgs  win where does that leave Alabama?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2017)

Nope but it’s probably the first true penalty other then the other face mask call.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

C’mon D!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2017)

Does not matter who wins this one. Does nothing for Bama


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Throwback said:


> So was ripping the helmet off the auburn player a bad call too?



Of course not, but where were you on the other 5 bad calls, nowhere of course, because you know we are right.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Good D!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Nowhere to go. Good coverage.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Of course not, but where were you on the other 5 bad calls, nowhere of course, because you know we are right.



I been busy


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2017)

So because it does nothing for Bama. Let's get after it Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs, get it rolling.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Chubb just pulling like a train.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Chubb!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Chubb!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Got to start getting 7.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2017)

Gus better come up with some quick strike plays.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Got to start getting 7.



Yep


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

It's points and we are ahead. I want more!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

DAWGS 13

Tigers 7

Keep on fighting like a hungry Dawg!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2017)

just got to the house, been listening on the radio.  Seems like a bunch of penalties and injuries.  I think which ever team wins, also wins the NC.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

weagle said:


> just got to the house, been listening on the radio.  Seems like a bunch of penalties and injuries.  I think which ever team wins, also wins the NC.



Oklahoma is a possible, I think.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Rochester was held on that long run.


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Oklahoma is a possible, I think.



Hard to get a read on them based on the competition.  
Clemson is tough, but I think a rested and healthy UGA or Auburn wins that game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Alright, hunker down you guys! Hunker down!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Let's Go Dawgs!!! Come on!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

weagle said:


> just got to the house, been listening on the radio.  Seems like a bunch of penalties and injuries.  I think which ever team wins, also wins the NC.



If Auburn wins and carries the refs with them they will...


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

weagle said:


> Hard to get a read on them based on the competition.
> Clemson is tough, but I think a rested and healthy UGA or Auburn wins that game.



I agree with that!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Ball!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Fumble!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Gus better come up with some quick strike plays.



Go find you a coach...


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2017)

What I was afraid of.  Strong legs and and a weak shoulder = turnover red alert.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Jake Fromm!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Fumble.  Come on Dawgs beat the sorry refs and Auburn.  For people who think I am just whining, all of college football who is watching this game agrees the refs are horrible.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Be agressive Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Finally UGA got a call.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Shut up Danielson, your bias is showing pretty obviously.


----------



## cramer (Dec 2, 2017)

Throwback said:


> I been busy



I thought the Sonic commercials were pre-taped


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

TD dawgs!!!!!!!!!  Come on boys, hunker down.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2017)

Fromm is a heck of a QB. I don't think Eason takes UGA this far.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Fromm is a heck of a QB. I don't think Eason takes UGA this far.



Me either


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2017)

I wish Gary Danielson had left when Verne retired.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Boom!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Is it just me or does UGA's jersey's look cream colored in the Benz lights?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

The Dawgs definitely showed up to show out today. Where was this team the 1st time they played a few weeks ago?


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Is it just me or does UGA's jersey's look cream colored in the Benz lights?



Now that you mention it, yes.


----------



## cramer (Dec 2, 2017)

yes


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

The defense hunkered down one more time.  Come on offense get some more points and run some clock.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

That was a stupid penalty on a senior.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Is it just me or does UGA's jersey's look cream colored in the Benz lights?





fishnguy said:


> Now that you mention it, yes.



Not as much cream as it looks 'off white'. I'm pretty particular about the color settings on my TV..unless it's the network. It might just be the jerseys. Everything else looks good....especially the score!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Need a good time eating drive with a TD!!! Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

I want Chubb to end with enough yards to be second in SEC history. Don't need a lot now.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Good play by Swift, get the 1st but stay inbounds.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> I want Chubb to end with enough yards to be second in SEC history. Don't need a lot now.



Done!


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> I want Chubb to end with enough yards to be second in SEC history. Don't need a lot now.



He's one of my favorite, non Auburn, players.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Let's Go Dawgs!!!! Chop the rest of the clock away!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Burn that clock down to the ground Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

If Auburn stacks the box, Fromm can open the lead up quickly.  Just keep driving Dawgs.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

Throwback said:


> if the dawgs  win where does that leave Alabama?



A 1 loss(to auburn) nonconference champ. The rest of their games were cupcakes.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

There goes Swift!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

7 more guys. Go Dawgs.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Woof! Woof! Woof!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2017)

weagle said:


> just got to the house, been listening on the radio.  Seems like a bunch of penalties and injuries.  I think which ever team wins, also wins the NC.



YEp


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Speed to the endzone!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaw! Dawgs busted off a long one for a TD! Way to go, Swift!

DAWGS 28

Tigers 7

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> A 1 loss(to auburn) nonconference champ. The rest of their games were cupcakes.



But they would have beat the team that beat Alabama


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

Boom &#55357;&#56485;


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

You can breathe now boys!


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2017)

Note to self.  If you play UGA, Bama, UGA, you better have depth.  

Auburn worn down now.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Big7 said:


> You can breathe now boys!



Hush yo mouth!  We gots to keeps on fighting!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> I want Chubb to end with enough yards to be second in SEC history. Don't need a lot now.



Already there.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

The fat lady just cleared her throat and started humming to herself.


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> A 1 loss(to auburn) nonconference champ. The rest of their games were cupcakes.



Weren’t most of your games cupcakes? Lol!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> A 1 loss(to auburn) nonconference champ. The rest of their games were cupcakes.



The billy thread is calling u.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2017)

Toilet paper being returned for refund near Boogers corner.


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

Lets put about 20 more on em!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm proud of how well rodrigo Blankenship has improved his kicking


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2017)

tcward said:


> Weren’t most of your games cupcakes? Lol!!



Lol yeah especially the first Georgia game. Cake walk


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

I do believe the wind is gone from Auburn's sails...


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

weagle said:


> Note to self.  If you play UGA, Bama, UGA, you better have depth.
> 
> Auburn worn down now.



Yes, and healthy!


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

The Barn is nothing without 21


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Ok Dawgs, leave no doubt!


----------



## chobrown (Dec 2, 2017)

Dilly Dilly


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Lol yeah especially the first Georgia game. Cake walk



We spotted y’all that game just to give y’all a chance.


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> I do believe the wind is gone from Auburn's sails...



Good! Couldn’t happen to a better bunch!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2017)

Can't believe I'm saying this,  but congrats Muts. Y'all played aggressive and auburn came out flat.  Poor post calling on o and couldn't counter the blitz


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2017)

Lol that one chick was tore up


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Harrien laying the wood


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Herrien lowers a shoulder!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> We spotted y’all that game just to give y’all a chance.



You're welcome for us getting Alabama  out of your way


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

GOOD LAWD'

Did you see the Dawg drill team?

No doubt whoz got the purrtiest girlz........


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Hope he’s okay


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

Hope it ain't serious.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> I do believe the wind is gone from Auburn's sails...



They look like they’re whipped now.


----------



## Minner (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't post much in this forum but I follow most threads. Man, what a game! Go dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

fairhope said:


> Toilet paper being returned for refund near Boogers corner.



 



Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

Get 7 more.  I hope Gaillard is good and don't hurt himself more.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

weagle said:


> Note to self.  If you play UGA, Bama, UGA, you better have depth.
> 
> Auburn worn down now.



Poser's. How do you like your crow?


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

Swift looking pretty swooft!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> poser's. How do you like your crow?



creamed!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

Minner said:


> I don't post much in this forum but I follow most threads. Man, what a game! Go dawgs!!!



Join in. It's all in good fun.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

8-11 yards a carry now.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

Mostly


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Swift looking pretty swooft!





Big7 said:


> creamed!



Soooo. You seem to like this college football? It's a hit


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2017)

Congrats Dawgs!


----------



## garnet and gold (Dec 2, 2017)

Congrats  dog's on a hard fought game


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

Wonder if Kirby is going to say we beat the c...out of them like that classless Gus did?


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2017)

What class is KJ?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2017)

Ballgame!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Soooo. You seem to like this college football? It's a hit



Glad Dawgs won.

Fun time for me will be Thursday. 

Saints @ Falcons.

GO FALCONS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Game, set, match.

Tough luck for you Barners.  


Dawgs are SEC champs. On to the NCCG.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2017)

Congrats dawgs. Take it all the way.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 2, 2017)

Glory Glory...to old GEORGIA!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2017)

Congrats, Dawgs!
An absolutely solid domination that i sure didn't expect to happen.




Glad the Tide softened them up for you.


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2017)

Good game Georgia.  SEC champs.  Bring home the NC.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

So...

How far will the move up in the ranks?


----------



## marcel ledbetter (Dec 2, 2017)

Glad to see the east finally win it


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!   Didn't get to watch it but listened to it!!!!!!!!!

Glory glory to ol Georgia! !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

weagle said:


> Good game Georgia.  SEC champs.  Bring home the NC.



Thanks Weagle! Been a looooonnnggg time for us Dawgs!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 2, 2017)

Woooooo!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2017)

Big7 said:


> So...
> 
> How far will the move up in the ranks?



The dawgs are in the playoff. It really doesn't matter where they "move up in the ranks" it becomes a seeding situation.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats, Dawgs!
> An absolutely solid domination that i sure didn't expect to happen.
> 
> 
> Glad the Tide softened them up for you.



No doubt y'all did. And y'all may still get in the playoffs too.

Thanks, bro! 



weagle said:


> Good game Georgia.  SEC champs.  Bring home the NC.



Thanks, bro. 


THANK YOU, DAWGS!
   

So happy to get the win over a tough Auburn team tonight. 

I bet Gus is on his way to Arkansas soon too.

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> The dawgs are in the playoff. It really doesn't matter where they "move up in the ranks" it becomes a seeding situation.



By rights we should be #1 seed.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2017)

This win is even more dominating when you figure in the points that the penalties cost UGA.


----------



## Horns (Dec 2, 2017)

It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldawg


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 2, 2017)

great game !!1 GO DAWGS!!!!! they will move up to at least #3  when Miami wins tonight


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

How Bout them DAWGS


----------



## fullstrut (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs! Great Game


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2017)

Loved to see Kirby get the poweraid bath and celebrate with his team. All Dawg!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Dec 2, 2017)

The Dawgs beat the eagle crap or tiger crap out of em !


----------



## GAGE (Dec 2, 2017)

It is a great to be a Georgia Bulldog, gooo Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dawgs going down.  AGAIN.



Says the guy that thinks Fulmer is a home run, more like bunting into a double play.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2017)

Great win Dawgs. Congrats and thank you.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Does anybody know what our players started chanting up on the podium that made Kirby turn around and yell no, no, no.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dawgs going down.  AGAIN.



Only thing that went down hard tonight, was that 24 count box of glazed donuts your new AD sucked down, watching us win the SEC championship!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

We are the Champions.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Can't come close to saying what this game meant to me. My sons were down there and called me as they were leaving the stadium. One of them told me, Thank You for raising me a Dawg, Dad.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Can't come close to saying what this game meant to me. My sons were down there and called me as they were leaving the stadium. One of them told me, Thank You for raising me a Dawg, Dad.



That's awesome! You certainly raised them well!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!  Man, what a great win!  Feels good to get to celebrate.  This has been a fun group to watch this year.  I'm glad we got to play AU to redeem that ugly loss.  Excited to find out who we'll get first in the playoffs.



To the AU fans, y'all have a very good football team.  Y'all also had an overwhelmingly tough schedule, and I think it did take its toll.  There's no doubt this AU team could play with and beat anybody in the nation.  

Honestly, I wonder if this team is actually better than the 2013 AU team.  I think Stidham is a better QB than Marshall was, and AU won the regular seasons UGA and UA games in a much more decisive fashion.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

What happened to Wakula Buck?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't think, I will sleep much tonight.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 2, 2017)

Congratulations on the win dawgs.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 2, 2017)

Just got home from the game! Boy it was an electric atmosphere!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2017)

Congrats dawgz, ya'll owned 'em tonight !!!


----------



## across the river (Dec 3, 2017)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Just got home from the game! Boy it was an electric atmosphere!
> GO DAWGS!



I sat by a couple tonight down from Minnesota who were going to the Falcons game tomorrow and decided to go to the game tonight since they were here.  She said they travel to nearly all of the Vikings away games and she had been to NFL games all over the country and she had never been to a game that was that loud.  I told here " Welcome to the South mam.'"


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2017)

Just some observations based on my opinion of last night's game after reading every one of the comments made in the thread before I posted.

I didn't know the final score of this game until this morning.  The reason is that I was so mad at the officiating bunch that I hit the "mute button" and decided to put my ice machine on my knee and go to sleep instead.  I ONLY watched the 1st quarter of this game as I became so frustrated with the obvious influence by the officiating crew THAT COULD EASILY HAVE BEEN "HONOR GRADUATES OF THE HELEN KELLER INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY" in their "blind" flagrant display of possibly being BRIBED by the opposing team that was not based in Georgia.  It seemed that each time that the Dawgs held on 3rd down......one of the zebras said, "well wait just a minute as I think that I saw a foul or something somewhere so I MUST throw my yellow flag".  Yep, 1st down again for the opposing team.  Time after time after time it seemed to me.  After what I saw during just the first quarter, I think that the ONLY job that this officiating crew should be allowed to be on is the "trash pick up crew" after this game for the stadium instead.   

In my opinion, based on what I saw just during the 1st quarter, the "ONLY SCORE" made by the opposing team was given to them on a silver platter, so ultimately, the final score should have been DAWGS   WON....and the opposing team NEVER SCORED AT ALL !!!!!!  Yep, the DAWGS did beat the Brake-Shoes off of that bunch EVEN WITH THE OFFICIATING CREW'S UNDUE INFLUENCES.

As I stated above, after putting the ice machine on my knee, I actually went to sleep and forgot to set the timer for 1 hour.  DANG, I woke up 3 1/2 hours later with the ice machine steadily humming and my knee was really frozen (well at least the swelling had gone down a bunch).  When I unhooked all of this apparatus and felt my frozen knee, I had to wrap a warm blanket on it then and pray that it was not seriously damaged.   I looked over at the "muted" television and saw that Clemson was putting a heck of a WHIPPING on Miami as I smiled and  went back to sleep again.

Of course, like I said, I didn't know until this morning that IT WAS ONE HECK OF A DOUBLE HEADER WIN LAST NIGHT !!!!!!! 

Thank You Elizabeth, THERE REALLY IS A SANTA CLAUS AND CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY THIS YEAR !!!!!


Of course, all of the above is just my opinion and should not be based on actual fact as I did not see the complete game as such.  I do tend to tell it just like it in in my mind for sure.  


PS:  I will never forget to set the timer when I have to use my ice-machine either !!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Does anybody know what our players started chanting up on the podium that made Kirby turn around and yell no, no, no.



"We want Bama?"


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 3, 2017)

Guessing we may be 3rd Seed and playing #2 OKie at the Rose Bowl, while bama or oSu play #1 Clem.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 3, 2017)

across the river said:


> I sat by a couple tonight down from Minnesota who were going to the Falcons game tomorrow and decided to go to the game tonight since they were here.  She said they travel to nearly all of the Vikings away games and she had been to NFL games all over the country and she had never been to a game that was that loud.  I told here " Welcome to the South mam.'"



Yeah man! There isn't anything like Saturday's in the south!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 3, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Does anybody know what our players started chanting up on the podium that made Kirby turn around and yell no, no, no.



I don't think he was quieting them
Down he was trying to stop them from bouncing and collapsing the stage!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2017)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I don't think he was quieting them
> Down he was trying to stop them from bouncing and collapsing the stage!



Yes, that stage was rocking pretty hard for a few seconds...


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 3, 2017)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I don't think he was quieting them
> Down he was trying to stop them from bouncing and collapsing the stage!



I know he had to ask them to be quiet and they had to come over the pa system to tell all us fans to be quiet so he could hear.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 3, 2017)

So I was at the game last night sitting field level, which also gives you access to food and drinks under the stands in the Mercedes Benz Lounge area, I would highly recommend getting these seats at least once. 

Well with that you can stand about 10 yards behind the bench for whichever side of the stadium you're on. I have seen a few comments about UGA’s jersey color, in person it was absolute white TV must have made it look off. 

Also Barrett Sallee’s parents were standing next to us at one point about 45 minutes before kickoff and he came over to talk to them (that’s how I knew who they were). He told his parents KJ didn’t have a shoulder injury at all that was Guz saying that as a distraction, he actually had bruised ribs and strain/bruised oblique muscles and that he was wearing a flat jacket under his jersey for protection but Auburn felt he would be good to go. 

The sound was different I wouldn't say it was bad but it got VERY LOUD and that stadium was shaking when UGA starting pounding them in the second half. Loud enough people were calling friends that weren't there so they could hear it through their phone. 

We had a lot of Auburn fans around us and they were even saying a lot of the calls on UGA were bogus.

Here are some pictures if they load, sorry if they are sideways.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2017)

Pretty cool, deerbandit!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2017)

Awesome pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2017)

Man what a game!  Had to watch on my iphone during a wedding.  It was hard not to jump up and hollar go DAWGS when they blocked the field goal attempt.  The DAWGS were embarrassed by the last loss and PO'd by Gus' classless comment.  They showed up to even the score.  Defense must have watched the LSU game tape and they got after the QB.  They made every offensive player pay for nearly every play.  Offense showed sharp blocking and good play mixes.  If this team keeps showing up, we might have another NC in our belt.


----------

